# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Cemaatler Ve Ülkücü Hareketleri

## ceydaaa

Ülkücü Hareketin hedefi,Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin her alanda güçlü ve kalkınmış bir devlet olarak dünya devletleri içinde yer edinmesi için çalışmak,Türk Birliğinin tesisi için mücadele etmek ve Nizam-ı Alem,İlay-ı Kelimetullah yolunda ilerlemektir.Ülkücüler olarak her şeyden evvel böyle kutlu bir davanın neferleri olduğumuz için ve bu davaya hizmet ettiğimiz için ne kadar şükretsek azdır.Hareketimizin kutlu yolunda emeği geçen her ferdi başta rahmetli başbuğumuz Alparslan Türkeş olmak üzere hepsini şükranla ve dualarla anıyoruz.
Bizler,Türk İslam Ülkücüleriyiz.
Misyonumuz budur.
Kırmızı çizgilerimiz bellidir.
Türk olmak ve Müslüman olmak!
Bu bağlamda deriz ki biz Müslüman Türküz!
Kendilerini sadece Türk olarak tanımlayıp yönlerini çizenlerle ve sadece Müslümanız deyip politika belirleyenlerle Ülkücü Hareket olarak farklı kulvarlarda olduğumuzu baştan peşin olarak ifade etmeliyiz.
Ülkücü Hareket,Türk İslam Ülküsü çerçevesinde hareket eder.
Nedir bu çerçeve?
Türlük Gurur ve şuuru, İslam ahlak ve faziletidir.
Bu konuda başbuğumuz demiştir ki; Davamızın temeli İslam İman ve ahlak fazileti ve Türklük şuuru,Türklük duygusudur
Cemaatler bugün ülkemizde bir gerçek olarak ortada durmaktadır.
Cemaatler bu ülkenin gerçeğidir.
Hedefleri ve sistemli örgütlenmiş yapıları vardır.
Cemaatler denince bugün akla gelen ilk isimler Nur Cemaati,Gülen Cemaati,Süleymancılar olmaktadır.
Ülkücüler olarak cemaatlere bakışımız ne olmalıdır?
Bu sorunun cevabı arandığında ilk başvuracağımız kriter başbuğumuzun yaklaşımları,felsefesi ve yapmış olduğu konuşma ve davranışları olmalıdır.
Bizler Türk İslam ülkücüleriyiz,bir cemaatmiyiz?
Elbette Hayır!
Biz bir camiayız.
Ülkücüler bir camiadır.
Ülkücü camia olarak cemaatlerle dostça ilişkiler içinde olmalıyız.
Saygılı olmalıyız.
Onlarında saygılı ve yapıcı olarak Ülkücü Harekete yaklaşmasını elbette bekleriz.
Onların Türk Milletine yapmış olduğu hizmetleri alkışlarız,yapmış oldukları yanlışlarında takipçisi olur ve eleştirdiririz.
Bu konuda medeni ve saygı sınırlarını asla aşmadan yapıcı yaklaşımlar sergilemelidir her Ülkücü!
Cemaat liderlerine lakap takmak,hakarete varan cümleler sarf etmek,delilsiz ve mesnetsiz cümleler kurmak hiçbir ülkücüye asla ve asla yakışmaz.
Bu konuda kanaat önderlerine olduğu kadar biz tabandaki neferlere de çok önemli vazifeler düşmektedir.
Gençlere örnek olmalı ve aklı selimi ön planda tutmalıyız her zaman.
Ülkücüler olarak bu ülkeye kim bir milim hayırlı iş yaptıysa alkışlarız.
Söz Konusu Vatan İse Gerisi Teferruattır!
O halde önce davamızı iyi kavramalı ve yaşamalıyız.
Önce başbuğumuzu iyi analiz etmeliyiz.
Önce Liderimizi iyi dinlemeli ve idrak etmeliyiz.
Onların sözlerini,eserlerini iyi bellemeli ve okumalı,dinlemeliyiz.
Liderimizin ve başbuğumuzun sarf ettiği yaklaşımlar dışında yaklaşımlara tenezzül etmemeliyiz.
Başbuğumuz ne dediyse o!
Liderimiz ne diyorsa o!
Eleştiri farklı,hakaret farklıdır.
Kimseye hakaret ve delilsiz ithamlar ülkücü Harekete bir fayda getirmez.
Bayrağı bir,vatanı bir,dili bir,dini bir diyen her ferdi kucaklarız.
İster cemaatlere mensup olsun,ister olmasın!
Ülkücü Hareket olarak her cemaate karşı mesafeli,saygılı ve yapıcı bir politika izlemek durumundayız.
Ülkücü Hareket olarak cemaat liderleriyle hiçbir alıp veremediğimiz yoktur ve olmamalıdır.
Ortak paydalarda buluşmak ve Türk Milletine nasıl daha fazla hizmet edebiliriz anlayışımızı toplumun her kesimine kabul ettirmek zorundayız.
Gerek cemaatler,gerekse de özellikle Alevi vatandaşlarımıza karşı yapıcı yaklaşımlar içinde olmalıyız.
Her şey Türk Milleti için!

----------

